# Jig for small ovals...



## frootloops (Jul 12, 2007)

As of right now I am in the need for a oval jig that can produce fairly small ovals (something like 4" x 6" and up). Short of making my own, is there any oval jig out there that can produce small ovals?

Only reason I don't feel like making my own is... well at the end of the day I'm beat ... but if it comes down to it I might just have to.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi frootloops

You may want to check out the link below 

http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/13625-drawing-ovals.html

============


frootloops said:


> As of right now I am in the need for a oval jig that can produce fairly small ovals (something like 4" x 6" and up). Short of making my own, is there any oval jig out there that can produce small ovals?
> 
> Only reason I don't feel like making my own is... well at the end of the day I'm beat ... but if it comes down to it I might just have to.
> 
> Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## frootloops (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome, that definitely helps. That and gives me a bit more confidence and ideas for making my own.

Still wish someone made a small oval jig... 

Thanks Bob, really appreciate it!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your'er Welcome frootloops

It's the size of the oval,but if you want a make a jig to hold a small router it would not be that big of a job to make one .

Pickup the jig that can draw the ovals then remove the part that holds the pencil and put on a flat board and mount a Dremel or some other router..

The square base of the pencil jig would need to be cut down to a round base block about 3 1/2" round,that's to say remove the corners of the orange sq.base and mount it to some 3/8" thick hardwood,,then you would have a jig to cut 4" x 6" ovals..very easy .. 

=======



frootloops said:


> Awesome, that definitely helps. That and gives me a bit more confidence and ideas for making my own.
> 
> Still wish someone made a small oval jig...
> 
> Thanks Bob, really appreciate it!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

When it comes to ovals Bj, you're now da man!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

frootloops said:


> Awesome, that definitely helps. That and gives me a bit more confidence and ideas for making my own.
> 
> Still wish someone made a small oval jig...
> 
> Thanks Bob, really appreciate it!


Frotloops they do.

Woodhaven makes a small oval jig for about 60.00 here:

Small Oval Jig - 3210

It makes really small ovals!
*
Smallest* - 1" x 3" 

-With this jig the tool is stationary and the work moves. Great for use with a stationary sander to sand small ovals to size, but can be used with an overarm router for larger ovals.

-Includes a pencil holder for drawing ovals.

-Includes both a 5-5/8" & 7-5/8" MDF axis plates that are designed to be cut in to, and eventually thrown away. These can easily be duplicated by you, or you can get more of them from us.

-Includes two aluminum One Track extrusions. One for setting the oval size and one fine tuning it.

-Includes plans for making a 11-3/4" x 23-3/4" base that clamps to your tools table. Optional 11-3/4" x 23-3/4" MDF Base (3215) available if you don't want to make your own.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

I must be slow today 

Do you need to put the gross pattern in all the ovals b/4 you can SAND them to size... ? or just stick it to the cross pattern block ?


Do you have one of the jigs ?.looks a be lame to me, but that's just my 2 cents..60.oo dollar jig to sand the oval...
Don't you still need to cut the oval out on the band saw/? and if you want to make a picture frame you are SOL , more info please.. 

=========


nickao65 said:


> Frotloops they do.
> 
> Woodhaven makes a small oval jig for about 60.00 here:
> 
> ...


----------



## frootloops (Jul 12, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Your'er Welcome frootloops
> 
> It's the size of the oval,but if you want a make a jig to hold a small router it would not be that big of a job to make one .
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I was thinking. At least do that and make myself a master oval template or two that way, then make a couple of different guides to cut smaller ovals.



nickao65 said:


> Frotloops they do...


I saw that one shortly after I posted my question (I think I found a link to it on here somewhere). Definitely giving me a lot of options, just need to decide which route to go. 

A quick side note/question, does anyone know how small of an oval the Rockler Ellipse/Circle jig cuts?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Maximum length for major axis is 52".
Maximum difference between minor and major axes is 8".
Includes jig arm, jig base, two dovetail keys, and two locking pivots.
Single pivot can be locked to make circles up to 52" diameter.
Pre-drilled for Porter-Cable 690/890 routers or routers with 6" base footprints.
Made from 1/4" thick phenolic for durability.
But the jig can be reworked to make smaller ovals,,all that's needed is to put in more of a slot in the main part..and to make a smaller base plate so the jig/router can side by the corners,, I did rework mind,I clipped off the corners on the support block for the router, that got it down to 6" but I have not made the slot longer yet.. 

I should note, I got it on sale for 50.oo from Rockler so you may want to wait for a sale.that will save you about 40.oo dollars..I should also note I'm going to order a replace base plate and then rework it to make smaller ovals...like they say once you cut it,that's it, can't put it back on..

Then I can use my small Bosch Colt to make the small ones 

======



frootloops said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking. At least do that and make myself a master oval template or two that way, then make a couple of different guides to cut smaller ovals.
> 
> 
> I saw that one shortly after I posted my question (I think I found a link to it on here somewhere). Definitely giving me a lot of options, just need to decide which route to go.
> ...


----------



## frootloops (Jul 12, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Maximum length for major axis is 52".
> Maximum difference between minor and major axes is 8".
> Includes jig arm, jig base, two dovetail keys, and two locking pivots.
> Single pivot can be locked to make circles up to 52" diameter.
> ...


I was thinking just make myself a couple of smaller base plates, that way I don't destroy the original.

I just remembered (brain blip) I have a Lewin router compass that I could probably make into my own oval jig. Talk about not being with it this morning...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi frootloops

Drawing the ovals is not a big deal,,you can get free software that will do that job easy Paint.Net or you can use Paint in windows then just print it out then stick it to some stock and cut them out..

just a note,,,the Lewin router compass will do the job with just a little bit of rework to the jig..

Once you have a master template you can make a 2nd. and a 3rd.master templates and made them smaller and smaller..by using the brass guides.

The oval templates can be used to make boxes,drawer fronts,cabinet doors,picture frames and the list just goes on and on..by using the OG plunge router bit or juist about any other plunge bit you can do both jobs at one time..

Then once you get the hang of using the oval template you can make many other templates to make boxes without any glue joints (in the boxes) or make one to put in a pocket, on the back side of a picture frame to hole the glass.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/112932-post18.html
http://www.routerforums.com/113261-post25.html
http://www.routerforums.com/108513-post40.html

=========



frootloops said:


> I was thinking just make myself a couple of smaller base plates, that way I don't destroy the original.
> 
> I just remembered (brain blip) I have a Lewin router compass that I could probably make into my own oval jig. Talk about not being with it this morning...


----------



## frootloops (Jul 12, 2007)

Drawing them is simple, I'm a graphic designer/illustrator, so I have all of the wonderful Adobe products at my fingertips. 

Thank you for helpful pictures, they'll definitely be helpful come this weekend when I make everything.

Your expertise and knowledge is greatly appreciated. Thanks again!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob why is is every jig I have is lame, but yours are better.

I am kind of tired of that theme.

That jig is not for frames, never said it was. The gentleman asked for a jig to make small ovals and it does that and does it very well. Yes of course I have it!

I have never ever remarked on a jig and whether it was "lame" unless I actually used and tested it.

I have noticed that you really have said similar things to maybe a hundred people throughout all their posts, only later to find you do not even have nor have used the jig?

Bob you are making it really hard for anyone else to put forth ideas.

I have heard from others to show progress pics and this or that. I would love to see finished projects from you, present ones and complete projects.

I really think your hobby is collecting tools and making posts on this forum as opposed to woodworking. I am to tired and should not have to defend every item I post. You are the only one in my 1250 posts that have ever said oh thats lame etc. 

I am sorry I just can not have fun while you are doing that. I make two projects a week and sup[port 6 kids and pay a huge mortgage doing it. I think I know what I am talking about. I make projects not just jigs. So please do not state the jigs everyone else uses are lame UNLESS you actually owned or have owned them and used them.

I am asking you in the nicest way I know how to lay off the criticism and your "that looks lame" comments a little bit. When a person suggests a jig I do not think the person suggesting that jig would ever think it was lame. I have never ever recommended any jig I have not used nor have I called one lame that I have not used. You must also remember that what works for one person does not necessarily work for another and when you make comments like that your words carry a lot of weight around here and you may actually be deterring someone from something that can help them.

I know no other way to say how I feel, but I can not sit here and tip toe around while you steer people in what I think many times is the wrong direction. Many of your tool recommendations are really out there and actually 180 of my experience using the same tools you recommend. Still I have never jumped in your thread and called you out on it. If I did this place would be mayhem, but letting you post so much is just giving false credence, just becasue you say things a lot and post a lot does not make your ideas the only ones that are correct.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

I don't know,,I just call them like I see them..sorry...

The jig looks like it would do a good job sanding the ovals but as far as to making one, well that's why I called it a bit lame..

How About this I will not call your jigs LAME anymore ,will that make you a happy camper..

I know my way is not the only way but when I see a jig that is bit lame I will say it...again I'm sorry... 

We both have our thing, mind is jigs and yours is inlay stuff. 

=========





nickao65 said:


> Bob why is is every jig I have is lame, but yours are better.
> 
> I am kind of tired of that theme.
> 
> ...


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Nick,
reading through the instructions for this jig at the link you provided really helped me to get a better understanding of the relationship between the major and minor axis differential and the overall ellipse size.

Have you tried using this jig with your overarm router?

It seems like with the router you could use the guide plate like a turntable and you wouldn't have to cut into it like you do when using the jig with a sander or a bandsaw.








nickao65 said:


> Frotloops they do.
> 
> Woodhaven makes a small oval jig for about 60.00 here:
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes I have used it with an overarm and I think you are correct , though I have never tried it that way. I got rid of my overarm router becasue it was so difficult for me to collect the dust. It really does not take much work to make the little sacrificial pieces. 

This jig is not the end all and could be made with parts in the shop for about 15.00 or less if you have the stuff laying around. I purchased the jig for full price and it is pretty simple to make one just like it in a couple of hours. I think this is a jig that complements a regular oval jig more than anything.

Nick

You know Bob I am having some issues that have thinned out my skin. Personal issues that are weighing heavily on me and an issue on another forum where I have contributed hundreds of hours and was banned for absolutely no reason at all after organizing a free giveaway for an 800.00 item. It really hurt and now I am really cautious and a little touchy on making any posts at all right now. These things have contributed to me to having a hair trigger I am sorry if I was acting like a jerk.


----------

